# Straight plow w/wings vs. Vee



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I have always run straight plows with wings but last week I bought my first 8 1/2' V plow. I have been wondering what I should expect for production because of the following reasons:

Guys that run V's say they are much more productive than straights, which I understand.
Guys that have switched from V's to expandable plows (Wide-Out , XLS, 810) say they are more productive than their V's.
An 8-10 expandable plow is just under 9' wide in the scoop position, while my 8' straight blades are nearly 10' wide with the wings on, and the wings angle forward to help scoop snow but not as much as the expandable plows.

I seldom remove the wings, so I'm not losing time taking them on and off that would be saved by being able to control them hydraulically. So, getting to the point, where will I be as far as productivity with my new V? Will I be similar to my straights with wings, or will I be less productive, or more?

I would like input from anyone who has run both straight plows with wings and 8 1/2' V's and can give me an educated answer.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

no more chasing windrows , if used properly


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Once you learn how to use that vee properly you won't want to go back to a straight blade. Happy plowing!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

As someone who owns both, I can say the Vee is only slightly more productive than a straight with wings. 

I have a 7'6" Western with Pro Wings and an 8'6" MVP with no wings. My biggest job takes about two hours to plow with the 7'6" with wings, I can do it with the 8'6" V in about about an hour and 45 minutes, for a total savings of 15 minutes. Significant I suppose, but not a night and day differance. However if the straight had no wings, I bet the v would almost cut the time in half. 

FWIW, my next new plow will likely be either an expandable (Wideout/XLS/Blizzard) or an 8'6" straight with the factory wings.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 8.5 pro + with western wings And I have 9.5 Vplow with wings

I dont windrow snow much unless I have a lot that I can and I dont have many lots setup to windrow 
So the wings on the plows helps a lot
My 8.5 wings are bolted on I did that cuz They rattle to much
My Vplow I take them off only put them on in the big Lots They stick out to far driving down the road
I cant see the wideout being more productive plow I just dont see it
I think 8.5 with wings will move same amount of snow wideout in scoop is 9' My 8.5 w/wings 10'
I know my 9.5 Vplow w/wings at 11' is way more productive then a wideout 
But never plowed next to a wideout Think there is only one in my town 75% ppl run Vplows

To OP buy wings for your Vplow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have no wings on my 8.5 v plow but if I did I would think it would be a very productive plow. Probably close to the production of my xls. A 9.5 with wings is a big plow most likely will move more snow then the xls, They are all great plows and if you run them properly you will be productive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1535939 said:


> I have no wings on my 8.5 v plow but if I did I would think it would be a very productive plow. Probably close to the production of my xls. A 9.5 with wings is a big plow most likely will move more snow then the xls, They are all great plows and if you run them properly you will be productive.


That's what I'm hoping for this year, I'm running a 9 1/2 with wings. I've had two wideouts in the last 4 seasons. Scoop for scoop, I think in vee it will hold more snow, we'll see


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1535945 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for this year, I'm running a 9 1/2 with wings. I've had two wideouts in the last 4 seasons. Scoop for scoop, I think in vee it will hold more snow, we'll see


When the snow drought ends we will have a definitive answer and maybe the VPlow with wings versus the xls, wideout, 810 debate will end!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1535939 said:


> I have no wings on my 8.5 v plow but if I did I would think it would be a very productive plow. Probably close to the production of my xls. A 9.5 with wings is a big plow most likely will move more snow then the xls, They are all great plows and if you run them properly you will be productive.


Good post. I did a little checking on fisher's website not too long ago. According to the xls calculator on a lot that takes 30 min to plow with a 9 1/2 vee the xls will take about 8min off your time. My guess is you are an experienced plower and you have a set of wings on that vee blade you can do just as much if not more than the xls. That being said, I think my next truck will have an xls only because I've never had one and kinda want one.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*my .02 worth*

They are both good as all have stated. I personally like the wings for what we do. However, the carrying capacity of the V makes it nice in the right conditions and applications but it can require more passes.

Good thread.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

having a western uni 7.6 with no wings sucks. i can even tell a different from the size to my 8ft arctic.
really thinking about geting a wideout power plow next


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Good thread.

Now to start, I can say that I do 0 resis. All our work is commercial, traditionally with lots more open area's. Some town house complexes (roads, but no driveways)

I can compare 8 ft plows, not 8'6 - but the results can be extrapolated.

Ex 1. Straight vs V - same size plow.

Now in an open area, when a new user climbs in a V blade, they traditionally scoop all the way forward when plowing. This, of course makes the scoop smaller. 

Especially in light snow, someone that has experience with a V will not go in FULL scoop, just partial forward scoop to keep the blade as wide as possible and plow as much area as possible.

Now a standard straight will just move a little snow forward and winrow the rest.

Our experience says Winner is the V.



Ex 2. 8 ft V vs 8 ft Straight with wings (buyers pro)

Now, it used properly the straight is more productive, just because you have more plow area on the ground. (8 ft with wings is almost 10 ft)

Usually everyone tries to keep plowing as usual, but with the wings they work better working similar to a pusher box - long runs with the blade straight pushing piles forward. Yes you can winrow better, because you are a wider plow also.

In this case, for the extra 200 bucks the straight with wings is the winner.


Ex 3. Comparing a 7'6" straight with wings to a 9'6 V

Plow surface on the ground is comparable but V wins hands down. You have a single surface plowing instead of a smaller plow that you have added wings to. Price is very different thou in this example.


All of this being said, any and I mean any type of wings will pay for themselves many times over. If they are the expensive boss or the cheap buyers, they are a good investment.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have run all these plows personally. 
If you are doing wide open lots with lots of windrowing there is nothing faster then an expanding plow.
If you have to carry snow to specific spots I would take a V plow with wings. If you own a V plow with wings and need to do a lot of windrowing you need to drop the wing on the trailing edge for best productivity. If you don't the trailing wing will hold some of the snow causing the snow to build up on the plow allowing you to take less of a pass.

I run a 810 on my truck and 2 of my trucks have 8'6" MVP+ with wings and one has a Boss VXT 9'2". The VXT will throw snow the farthest by far.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I only plow commercial lots and will take my 9" pro plus w wings any day. I want to cover as much ground as possible with each pass. A friend of mine traded in his truck that had a 9' pro plus w wings and the new truck had a western V on it and he hates it cause it is so narrow in the scoop position other than that its only a straight blade.

This picture is from 2 winters ago when we actually had snow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

hammerstein;1536291 said:


> I only plow commercial lots and will take my 9" pro plus w wings any day. I want to cover as much ground as possible with each pass. A friend of mine traded in his truck that had a 9' pro plus w wings and the new truck had a western V on it and he hates it cause it is so narrow in the scoop position other than that its only a straight blade.
> 
> This picture is from 2 winters ago when we actually had snow.


Put wings on that V and he will quickly change his mind and if his V is a 9'6" with wings he will carry more snow then you.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Great thread

Just purchased an XLS and I'm curious to see how much better they are than the 9 - 10' blades we've been running.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

They both have their place......for my needs I like the V-blade....I get a lot of drifting where I may need to make several passes in the V position before i can windrow or carry. Now that I have my Ebling.....I like my V even more......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This picture is from 2 winters ago when we actually had snow. 

the good old days.......


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

The snow will come back boys. It's all cyclical.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Straight blade vs. V-Plow is no comparision.
I've had both and have now converted to all V's except one straight left to change out.
The V plow is much more efficient


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm only here to see pictures of what snow looks like....brings back memories


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

I say why not a v plow with wings..... 9'2 boss v with wings


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I have own them all. I like my Blizzard 810 and 8611 with my custom added wings. They will deffinately move a big pile of snow.


----------



## RoystonLawn (Nov 6, 2011)

Mark Witcher I have own them all. I like my Blizzard 810 and 8611 with my custom added wings. They will deffinately move a big pile of snow. 

Mark Witcher please post pics of your plow and the wings. I just bought the speedwing phase 2 mount style, and I would love to add on some wings. please do share!!!!!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have 2 9.5 xv's and a XLS, personally I can plow a lot quicker with the XV verus the XLS.
One secert with the XV is the rubber snow deflector, but mount the top brackets upside down from the instructions, this allows the deflector to become an extension of the mouldboard in heavy snow, and you can push a bunch more snow.
The XLS shines when we have to get in a tight spot, it's back to an 8', but it will still push a lot more snow quicker then a regular straight blade.
I have never run wings, I'm getting too old to get out of the truck to add or subtract width of my plow, guess it brings back memories of the manual angle plow on the old Land Rover


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

My 9' Hiniker scoop plow moves a bigger pile than my 810. If I were to throw wings on it it would put every plow listed above to shame. 
The best part is it doesnt have all the extra parts or weight of an 810 or stinkin vplow

Whats the v configuration for anyways. We just finished up with a 12-15" snowfall and not once did I feel a v plow would have been a benefit.


----------



## devypower (Dec 9, 2012)

i have 2 identical 96 3/4 ton dodge rams with the 8800 gvw and 355 gears, 360 gas with comparable mileage under 100,000. one had a hiniker 8' v and the other a 7'6" uni mount pro with box blade ends on it. the time issue is very close and the western beats the hiniker at bank and drive through's by a mile but where i see the western come out on top is repair, the complete front end has been replaced 3 times on the v plow over $2000 and only a couple tie rod ends on the western under $300. so i actually sold the hiniker a month ago and bought a used uni-mount to replace it and just finished fabing up the box ends for that. so IMO the v plow may save time but the uni mounts saves money and that is what im in it for.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

greenery;1537836 said:


> My 9' Hiniker scoop plow moves a bigger pile than my 810. If I were to throw wings on it it would put every plow listed above to shame.
> The best part is it doesnt have all the extra parts or weight of an 810 or stinkin vplow
> 
> Whats the v configuration for anyways. We just finished up with a 12-15" snowfall and not once did I feel a v plow would have been a benefit.


The only time mine are in V is to drive from site to site. Keeps everything nice and tight to the truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

greenery;1537836 said:


> My 9' Hiniker scoop plow moves a bigger pile than my 810. If I were to throw wings on it it would put every plow listed above to shame.
> The best part is it doesnt have all the extra parts or weight of an 810 or stinkin vplow
> 
> Whats the v configuration for anyways. We just finished up with a 12-15" snowfall and not once did I feel a v plow would have been a benefit.


Well you dont have run a Vplow in full scoop I run mine about same angle as your Hiniker scoop plow 
I have wings for mine that puts me at 11' wide in tight areas I can run it a full scoop
I like V plow it folds back and not stinking out going down the Hwy and if a road drifted in It bust drifts faster then any other plow I get a lot of snow that drifts


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I used to just slide the wings.....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1538261 said:


> I used to just slide the wings.....


Now that's funny!


----------

